# Gold. Ret. Male X to die of Heartstick at Ohio Shelter



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I hope someone cdan come thru and get this boy away from there.


----------



## teliboo (Apr 16, 2008)

I have never heard of "heartstick" before so I had to look it up. I am thoroughly disgusted that this is legal. It's terrible and makes me sick! I hope this dog finds a home!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I always thought this method of euthanasia went out of use many years ago, replaced by an IV administration of euthanasia drugs. I surely hope so.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heartstick*

I never heard of it before-until I heard about this shelter and they do use it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Poor Honeyboy*

Poor Honeyboy is still at the shelter-looks like is he NOT going to be rescued.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Poor Honeyboy is still at the shelter-looks like is he NOT going to be rescued.


 
How long does he have?


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Checked out the Petfinder listing and it says his adoption fee has been sponsored so now they're looking for someone to adopt or a resuce to take him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kyguy*

KYGUy:

thanks for letting us know someone sponsored him.

*We Have to find him a rescue. I believe Cindy emld. the Ohio Gold. Ret. Rescues.*

Cindy: Do you email all four of them?
If not would you please

I don't think he has much time!!!!!


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Two rescues are possibly interested in taking him. Saw that update on another board this morning. So hopefully things are looking up for this guy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kyguy*

Kyguy:

What forum did you see it on?

I really hope they are giong to!!!


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

The rescue forum on Petfinder.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> KYGUy:
> 
> thanks for letting us know someone sponsored him.
> 
> ...


Karen, I email 7 places in OH for him, and have heard NOTHING   My God, he has the sweetest look, especially his second pic 

Don't understand how anyone could not want him!

"Roo Roo Roo" Come down and adopt me


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Just wanted to get you all an update: According to a post on the Petfinder board, this big guy is going to a rescue as of May 1st.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

kyguy78 said:


> Just wanted to get you all an update: According to a post on the Petfinder board, this big guy is going to a rescue as of May 1st.


Thank you!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

YES  he is safe! He's at Paws and Prayers


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Cindy: Thanks so much for letting us knoW!


----------

